# Garage Consistency Practice



## M.J (Nov 1, 2010)

Just a little late night bottlecap shooting with the little snub-nose flechettes. Shooting from 20-21' and working on consistency the same way I did with round ammo back in the day.

Preemptively to Treefork - I ran out of matches, I was shooting them yesterday, get off my back! :lol:

Not my best quality video, it's better in full screen. I'll try to get something better set up if there's going to be a short-range Pocket Predator contest.


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

Those things have some accuracy to them. Hard hitting.


----------



## ash (Apr 23, 2013)

MJ, do you think there's a shooting job that flechettes do better than anything else? Whether smashing holes in cans, doves or rabbits, from short, medium or long range...


----------



## M.J (Nov 1, 2010)

That's an interesting question.
The pointed darts ("sharps", as I always think of them) are definately more destructive then round ammo. They concentrate all of their power, which is considerable, in a very small frontal area and out to 20 yards will stick in almost anything. Steel cans, wood boards, coconuts, tree stumps, whatever When it comes to soda cans, nothing shreads like they do! 
The blunt headed ones in this video probably have very few practical advantages. I like them because 1. they're fun 2. they're good practice for shooting the sharps 3. in the holding hand they feel very similar to the 11mm round ammo I usually shoot but pack a great deal more weight (no trying to hold and release a huge steel ball) and 4. there's no recoil from the bands coming back after the shot because they're not connected so this ammo feels great to shoot.


----------



## Aussie Allan In Thailand (Jan 28, 2013)

Yesterday cruising YouTube, I came across a guy shooting regular short bolts, plus,a nut, around 13 to 15 mm nut/bolt head size, from a normal slingshot.

These had "tails" very similar to yours MJ locked between the bolt head and the nut screwed right down to the bolt head: the short shaft (about 20 mm I'd guess) was sharpened to a point.

His accuracy was sufficient to hit a large board indoors from about 8 meters; but hardly great.

If no one has seen this vid. it had something to do with shooting nails in the title; from his accent Id guess the guy was American.

I am wondering MJ if you know of these ideas(?); and how they compare to your fletchettes ?....

Cheers Allan


----------

